# Doggie Questionnaire - 5 facts about your puppy :)



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

*Doggie Questionnaire - 5 facts about your doggie *

:wavey: Just for fun : Answer the following 5 questions about your doggie! 

1) Favorite Toy - 
2) Favorite Activity - 
3) Favorite Treat - 
4) Best Trick - 
5) My doggie HATES -

READY SET GO!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

DIESEL
1) Favorite Toy - Frisbee
2) Favorite Activity - Dock Jumping / Swimming
3) Favorite Treat - Bacon
4) Best Trick - Hmmm.. haha.. Im pretty proud of his ability to Stay..
5) My Puppy HATES - Hes so passive.. he hates us not letting him around babies

KEROSENE
1) Favorite Toy - Of course, THE SQUEAKY DUCK
2) Favorite Activity - Sleeping!
3) Favorite Treat - She LOVES PB
4) Best Trick - Dancing!
5) My Puppy HATES - BATHS!

BIG WRIG (Hoosier)
1) Favorite Toy - Tug of war tennis ball
2) Favorite Activity - Grooming
3) Favorite Treat - Bolied Eggs
4) Best Trick - Putting laundry in the hamper 
5) My Puppy HATES - Being in a crate / behind baby gate


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

1) Favorite Toy - This fluffy lamb thing with a squeeker.
2) Favorite Activity - Running around with our min pin.
3) Favorite Treat - She loves these turkey puppy treats from TSC.
4) Best Trick - So far just sit. 
5) My Puppy HATES - nothing really.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh my.. what a QT!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady
1) Favorite Toy - Stuffed black poodle that he stole from my daughter
2) Favorite Activity - Giving hugs
3) Favorite Treat - Pizza Crusts
4) Best Trick - Spins like a ballerina on his hind legs
5) My Puppy HATES - Getting his ears cleaned


MacKenzie
1) Favorite Toy - any toy that Brady currently has
2) Favorite Activity - chasing leaves and birds
3) Favorite Treat - egg with shells
4) Best Trick - Rollover
5) My Puppy HATES - the vacuum cleaner, she hides behind the bedroom door


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

1) Favorite Toy - another dog
2) Favorite Activity - playing with another dog
3) Favorite Treat - another dog
4) Best Trick - doesn't have one...yet
5) My Puppy HATES - not having another dog around to play with

I think you see a pattern here...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> 1) Favorite Toy - another dog
> 2) Favorite Activity - playing with another dog
> 3) Favorite Treat - another dog
> 4) Best Trick - doesn't have one...yet
> ...


HAHA, well.. it looks like you need another dog  bummer huh?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

RENO
1) Favorite Toy - doesn't really have one right now...he's older!!
2) Favorite Activity - running around sniffing things outside
3) Favorite Treat - anything..he's not fussy
4) Best Trick - doesn't really have one
5) My Puppy HATES - (he's not a puppy but he hates it when Lincoln jumps all over him)!!

AUSTIN
1) Favorite Toy - anything that squeaks
2) Favorite Activity - going to the dog park or anything that involves other dogs or kids
3) Favorite Treat - BANANAS!!
4) Best Trick - putting food on his feet and him not touching it until I count to 5
5) My Puppy HATES - his halti and gentle leader

LINCOLN
1) Favorite Toy - anything that squeaks (his occy)
2) Favorite Activity - playing ball or frisbee out in the field
3) Favorite Treat - BANANAS 
4) Best Trick - same as Austin's
5) My Puppy HATES - his time outs in his X-pen


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Laurie said:


> RENO
> 1) Favorite Toy - doesn't really have one right now...he's older!!
> 2) Favorite Activity - running around sniffing things outside
> 3) Favorite Treat - anything..he's not fussy
> ...


BANANAS? Ive never even thought of that? Do you freeze them or anything? I think I might see if mine like them...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Brady
> 1) Favorite Toy - Stuffed black poodle that he stole from my daughter
> 2) Favorite Activity - Giving hugs
> 3) Favorite Treat - Pizza Crusts
> ...


 
"1) Favorite Toy - any toy that Brady currently has" Oh.. I know that game wayyyy too well  Even if we have multiples.. anything Diesel has the other two want.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

1. Favourite Toy: Stuffed Bunny
2. Favourite Activity: It's a tie between sleeping on the bed and playing Hide & Seek
3. Favourite Treat: Dairy Queen Ice Cream Cones
4. Best Trick: Spin
5. My Puppy Hates: The nasty dog next door


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

lovealways_jami said:


> BANANAS? Ive never even thought of that? Do you freeze them or anything? I think I might see if mine like them...


OMG....all 3 of the dogs love bananas. They're so cute...each morning after they have their breakfast, they line up at the baby gate and wait for their daddy to hand feed them their bananas.....no, we don't freeze them. If daddy is even 5 minutes late with their banana...Austin makes sure he and the whole neighbourhood hears about it!!!! :doh:

I should add that one of their favorite bedtime snacks is banana/peanut butter frozen in a hollowed out marrow bone......


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Laurie said:


> OMG....all 3 of the dogs love bananas. They're so cute...each morning after they have their breakfast, they line up at the baby gate and wait for their daddy to hand feed them their bananas.....no, we don't freeze them. If daddy is even 5 minutes late with their banana...Austin makes sure he and the whole neighbourhood hears about it!!!! :doh:
> 
> I should add that one of their favorite bedtime snacks is banana/peanut butter frozen in a hollowed out marrow bone......


I just wouldve never thought about it.. but Im def picking some up on the way home. They do love PB though. Diesel tends not to be real fond of anything but his dog food. Sometimes I can sway him though! Id love to find a treat he'd like!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

New Golden Mom said:


> 1. Favourite Toy: Stuffed Bunny
> 2. Favourite Activity: It's a tie between sleeping on the bed and playing Hide & Seek
> 3. Favourite Treat: Dairy Queen Ice Cream Cones
> 4. Best Trick: Spin
> 5. My Puppy Hates: The nasty dog next door


 
We always go on Jeep rides and stop and get dairy queen. And mine also hate the FOUR nasty dogs next door.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam

1) Favorite Toy - Chuck it balls, firehose toys
2) Favorite Activity - chasing Dillon
3) Favorite Treat - any fruits, apples, bananas, melons, strawberries
4) Best Trick - shake? lol he doesn't know any other "tricks"
5) My doggie HATES - skateboards



Dillon

1) Favorite Toy - anything he can rip apart
2) Favorite Activity - sleeping
3) Favorite Treat - anything, he's a piggy
4) Best Trick - probably shake too lol
5) My doggie HATES - nothing, he loves everyone and everything


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Sam
> 
> 1) Favorite Toy - Chuck it balls, firehose toys
> 2) Favorite Activity - chasing Dillon
> ...


"1) Favorite Toy - anything he can rip apart" AKA Couch Cushions... :wavey:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

How do you all get your dogs to eat fruits? I have a feeling mine are going to look at me like Im nuts.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> "1) Favorite Toy - anything he can rip apart" AKA Couch Cushions... :wavey:



Yes... exactly LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> How do you all get your dogs to eat fruits? I have a feeling mine are going to look at me like Im nuts.



I dunno, I just give them to them and they gobble em right up!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Jax:

1) Favorite Toy - Belt to chew on or anything with a squeeker (doesnt last long)
2) Favorite Activity - Tug of war
3) Favorite Treat - dehydrated sweet potatoes
4) Best Trick - Giving paw
5) My doggie HATES - when his little sister is getting any attention

Lucy:

) Favorite Toy - Shoe to chew on or anything with a squeeker (doesnt last long)
2) Favorite Activity - wrestling with her big brother
3) Favorite Treat - dehydrated sweet potatoes
4) Best Trick - Giving paw
5) My doggie HATES - when her big brother is getting any attention


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Burgundy
1) Favorite Toy - Anything that still has Bailey's fresh saliva on it
2) Favorite Activity - Getting groomed
3) Favorite Treat - Goldfish crackers and meat of any kind
4) Best Trick - N/A
5) My Puppy HATES - the vacuum cleaner


Bailey
1) Favorite Toy - No toys survive long enough to be considered "favourite" so I'd say her Nylabone
2) Favorite Activity - Being chased by other dogs, added bonus if they're barking at her as well
3) Favorite Treat - Goldfish crackers
4) Best Trick - Sitting with a treat on her nose until I say "get it" and then she flips it off and catches it 
5) My Puppy HATES - getting her nails cut, and her ears cleaned!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> :wavey: Just for fun : Answer the following 5 questions about your doggie!
> 
> 1) Favorite Toy -
> 2) Favorite Activity -
> ...


1) Favorite Toy - Orange rubber Chuck-It ball
2) Favorite Activity - Chasing and catching her orange rubber Chuck-It ball,chewing sticks
3) Favorite Treat - Anything I am eating
4) Best Trick - Sits very still when told to sit
5) My doggie HATES - Going outside alone. Me or Momma have to go out with her. Whatever the time.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Shotzey
1) Favorite Toy - THE DARN CUZ!
2) Favorite Activity - Licking. He just wants to lick, all day, anything and anyone.
3) Favorite Treat - Cesar wet dog food. He gets it mixed in with food for a treat occasionally.
4) Best Trick - Drop it. He wants everything so drop it is the BEST trick for him.
5) My doggie HATES -When Polly hoards toys, he knows she doesn't want to play with them she just wants to bury them all in couches and blankets and guard them.

Polly
1) Favorite Toy - The CUZ!
2) Favorite Activity - Cuddling :-D She's my love bug... (and toy hoarding).
3) Favorite Treat - PEGtebales (I think that's what they're called!)
4) Best Trick - She can turn on my record player . "Where's the music?" And she stand s and puts her front paws on the record player and moves her feet around till she pushes the button.
5) My doggie HATES - Clapping. She cowers and hides. Always has.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Jake:

Favorite Toy: Me or his tail
Favorite activity: playing with me or his tail
Favorite Treat: what ever he can counter surf
Best trick: Jake! what does a cow say???? mmmmooooOOOOOOoooooooo
My puppy hates to take a bath


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

1) Favorite Toy - glow in the dark frisbee that she has removed the glow in the dark device from
2) Favorite Activity - swimming at the doggie beach
3) Favorite Treat - grilled chicken
4) Best Trick - she sits and waits at street crossings
5) My doggie HATES - the vacuum monster


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> Jax:
> 
> 1) Favorite Toy - Belt to chew on or anything with a squeeker (doesnt last long)
> 2) Favorite Activity - Tug of war
> ...


Sounds like the same dog! I wish mine all acted alike.. well .. if they acted good Id wish they all acted alike


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

"2) Favorite Activity - Being chased by other dogs, added bonus if they're barking at her as well"

So she likes to BE chased? Haha thats good stuff!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

SimTek said:


> 1) Favorite Toy - Orange rubber Chuck-It ball
> 2) Favorite Activity - Chasing and catching her orange rubber Chuck-It ball,chewing sticks
> 3) Favorite Treat - Anything I am eating
> 4) Best Trick - Sits very still when told to sit
> 5) My doggie HATES - Going outside alone. Me or Momma have to go out with her. Whatever the time.


Wrigely/Hoosier is the same way with going outside. Even if he has to pee REALLY bad he will sit on the porch until someone comes out. Its truely a pain in the butt sometimes.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

CosbysMommy said:


> Shotzey
> 1) Favorite Toy - THE DARN CUZ!
> 2) Favorite Activity - Licking. He just wants to lick, all day, anything and anyone.
> 3) Favorite Treat - Cesar wet dog food. He gets it mixed in with food for a treat occasionally.
> ...


How did you teach Polly to turn it on? Does she dance as well?  Thats really a cool trick you got there!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

LizShort said:


> Jake:
> 
> Favorite Toy: Me or his tail
> Favorite activity: playing with me or his tail
> ...


 
Haha.. Another super neat trick! I can get 2 of mine to Say I love you.. but thats only when they want something... otherwise its just "RUFF"


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

maggiesmommy said:


> 1) Favorite Toy - glow in the dark frisbee that she has removed the glow in the dark device from
> 2) Favorite Activity - swimming at the doggie beach
> 3) Favorite Treat - grilled chicken
> 4) Best Trick - she sits and waits at street crossings
> 5) My doggie HATES - the vacuum monster


 
"4) Best Trick - she sits and waits at street crossings" - Sounds Golden to me  But really.. does she do it on command or just on her own?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mojo

1) Favorite Toy - Squeaky steak
2) Favorite Activity - Swimming
3) Favorite Treat - Pill pouches
4) Best Trick - "Take a nap"
5) My doggie HATES - When Maxie would step on him. LOL.

I'm doing Maxie too... because it makes me extremely sad to leave her out.

1) Favorite Toy - Kong squeaky tennis balls
2) Favorite Activity - Swimming
3) Favorite Treat - Green beans
4) Best Trick - High five (she'd stand on her hind legs and reach up if you wanted her to.)
5) My doggie HATES - When other doggies didn't want to play with her.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

lovealways_jami said:


> HAHA, well.. it looks like you need another dog  bummer huh?


Actually, I'm puppysitting for my son until Hunter, the pup, is old enough to be home alone. Ike will be one SAD boy when Hunter is no longer a regular visitor. Playdates will become a must.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

lovealways_jami said:


> How did you teach Polly to turn it on? Does she dance as well?  Thats really a cool trick you got there!


She's always been a jumpy dog, and I just encouraged her to jump up on it and eventually she got the hang of it. She does dance actually. I'll jump around and "dance" with her and she jumps around on her back 2 feet... EVERY morning. They go out to go potty, when we come back in she jumps right up, turns it on and we dance. LOL My daily exercise, now I just need to teach her how to flip the records over...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

CosbysMommy said:


> She's always been a jumpy dog, and I just encouraged her to jump up on it and eventually she got the hang of it. She does dance actually. I'll jump around and "dance" with her and she jumps around on her back 2 feet... EVERY morning. They go out to go potty, when we come back in she jumps right up, turns it on and we dance. LOL My daily exercise, now I just need to teach her how to flip the records over...


That could be the sweetest thing Ive ever heard.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester
1) Favorite Toy - Tennis balls
2) Favorite Activity - Playing with his Dad and tennis balls
3) Favorite Treat - Apples or chicken
4) Best Trick - washing you feet for you after your shower...he also does a cute stop, drop and roll (son is a firefighter) 
5) My doggie HATES -he is a big chicken .... cardboard boxes, baskets, the babygate if it falls down. 

Murphy
1) Favorite Toy - The cuz
2) Favorite Activity - counter surfing
3) Favorite Treat - anything he can find on the counter...or chicken if the counter is clean (which it is most of the time) 
4) Best Trick - As of this morning eating soap ;-) --- note to self dog needs new trick
5) My doggie HATES - doesn't like the black lab at doggy school


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

*Ranger*

1) Favorite Toy - toss up between the hated (by me) latex chicken and the yellow tuff dog ring.
2) Favorite Activity - hiking! Especially if he has his backpack!
3) Favorite Treat - Just found this out - hot dogs!! Close second is a stuffed kong.
4) Best Trick - jumping from a standstill up to 3 feet high. He jumps like a deer. OR the trick my mom taught him: run into the living room and jump on the couch as fast as you can. I'm real impressed with that one...on the plus side, it's the fastest he's ever learned a trick. 
5) My doggie HATES - the boxer he goes on walks with and loud noises like the vaccuum or hair dryer. I'll admit I use his dislike of loud noises to avoid cleaning the house or showering as much as I can...


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Harley: 
1) Favorite Toy - Jolly Ball (big rubber ball with a rope through the middle)
2) Favorite Activity - Playing ball
3) Favorite Treat - bully stick
4) Best Trick - Asking him to 'speak' if he likes/doesn't like something
5) My doggie HATES - Being blown on - he gives you a look like "I know where you sleep - knock it off!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

lovealways_jami said:


> "2) Favorite Activity - Being chased by other dogs, added bonus if they're barking at her as well"
> 
> So she likes to BE chased? Haha thats good stuff!


Oh yah, she doesn't like doing the chasing...but will do anything to get other dogs to chase her. Her best tactic is luring them with sticks....


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

mm03gn - Oooh Ranger would love to meet her! He's always up for chasing dogs around. He tries to chase his best dog buddy Blue around (who lures Ranger with sticks too) but unfortunately Ranger is too fast for Blue and usually catches him within 5 steps!


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

FINN

1) Favorite Toy - his Kong 
2) Favorite Activity - Lying down/rolling in mud/horse poo/puddles/any dirt :doh:
3) Favorite Treat - chicken! 
4) Best Trick - When hes lying down I put rows of treats along his paws/legs and stand up and back away and he waits patiently till I say he can have them
5) My doggie HATES - baths and being weighed


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

*Rocky:*
1) Favorite Toy - tennis balls and the Orbee Tuff Ball
2) Favorite Activity - cuddling with his people, going for long walks
3) Favorite Treat - peanut butter filled kongs, baby carrots
4) Best Trick - his favorite to do is "paw" and gives it to everyone constantly, without command. It's kind of an obsession :bowl:
5) My doggie HATES - going in the car, cars passing us on the street
*
Jake:*
1) Favorite Toy - anything he chews that he shouldn't be chewing (shoes, cell phones, the _wall_)
2) Favorite Activity - playing chase in the backyard
3) Favorite Treat - frozen kongs, and things he shouldn't be eating such as woodchips, grass, and rocks.
4) Best Trick - he's still young and learning. I'd say his favorite is "sit" because he knows he'll get treats if he sits nicely.
5) My doggie HATES - baths


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

1) Favorite Toy - his kong wubba
2) Favorite Activity - swimming in the lake
3) Favorite Treat - egg yolks or carrots
4) Best Trick - "bang!" (plays dead)
5) My doggie HATES - baths!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

TEDDI
1) Favorite Toy - Anything she can DESTROY!!!
2) Favorite Activity - Swimming
3) Favorite Treat - sweet potatoes
4) Best Trick - Speak! 
5) My doggie HATES - When we leave for work in the AM. She gets SO sad. 

BELLE
1) Favorite Toy - Frisbee
2) Favorite Activity - Lure Coursing
3) Favorite Treat - VENISON
4) Best Trick - doesn't do tricks
5) My doggie HATES - her toenails trimmed

QUINN
1) Favorite Toy - Teddi!
2) Favorite Activity - EVERYTHING!
3) Favorite Treat - EVERYTHING!
4) Best Trick - jumps in her crate spinning in the air at the same time. 
5) My doggie HATES - She loves EVERYTHING (just like a puppy) 

Ann


----------



## Barkley2010 (Jan 18, 2010)

1) Favorite Toy- his skunk (I know this one may bite us in the butt one day when he tries to make friends with one outside!)
2) Favorite Activity- sleeping with his nose inside my shoe.
3) Favorite Treat- anything we will let him eat--but he loves his kong filled with apples and topped with a little yogurt.
4) Best Trick- hmmmmmmmmmmm....one that I like would be his ability to come when called the one that scares me is squeezing through the hole in the fence (he's always on a leash)
5) My Puppy Hates- waiting for his dish to get placed on the floor (it's the only time he barks!)


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah
1) Favorite Toy - Mr Bear
2) Favorite Activity - exploring
3) Favorite Treat - chew with peanut butter
4) Best Trick - ability to gaze into your eyes and have food end up in his mouth
5) My doggie HATES - getting brushed 

Scout
1) Favorite Toy - anything Noah has
2) Favorite Activity - playing with Noah
3) Favorite Treat - anything food
4) Best Trick - ability to give you a face bath when you don't need it - not sure if that is a trick
5) My doggie HATES - unknown noise.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Barkley2010 said:


> 1) Favorite Toy- his skunk (I know this one may bite us in the butt one day when he tries to make friends with one outside!)
> 2) Favorite Activity- sleeping with his nose inside my shoe.
> 3) Favorite Treat- anything we will let him eat--but he loves his kong filled with apples and topped with a little yogurt.
> 4) Best Trick- hmmmmmmmmmmm....one that I like would be his ability to come when called the one that scares me is squeezing through the hole in the fence (he's always on a leash)
> 5) My Puppy Hates- waiting for his dish to get placed on the floor (it's the only time he barks!)


Bahaha.. all my dogs sleep "in shoes" too.. so weird.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

5 questions about your doggie! 

1) Favorite Toy - Duck
2) Favorite Activity - Swimming or sitting on mommy trying to be a lap dog
3) Favorite Treat - peanut butter
4) Best Trick - Shake a paw... (he is still young)
5) My doggie HATES - waiting for dinner time


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

1) Favorite Toy - The Bear (it's a total security blanket)
2) Favorite Activity - Playing ball
3) Favorite Treat - Bullystick
4) Best Trick - shakes with both paws (he's still a baby)
5) My doggie HATES his back nails to be trimmed!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Fav toy--Jolly Ball or any ball..maybe not tennis
Activity--running
Treat---doh anything
Trick---kibble on nose and will wait for it
Hates???


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Tucker is just over 4 months and...
1) Favorite Toy - Stuffed goose - he "sings" to it in the morning
2) Favorite Activity - playing with Addy, his black lab girlfriend
3) Favorite Treat - Nutro Natural Choice Crunchy Treats - Blueberry
4) Best Trick - being cute
5) My doggie HATES - being left out!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

OH...the gazing into the eyes to magically get food! what a great trick!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Riley:

1) *Favorite Toy* - At the moment, his braided rope balls (great for chewing OR chasing.)
2) *Favorite Activity* - Long walks/hikes 
3) *Favorite Treat* - Anything. He's not picky.
4) *Best Trick* - Toss up: The ability to tell time or bringing you whichever toy you ask for.
5) *My doggie HATES* - Not being the center of attention.

Gunner:

1) *Favorite Toy* - Anything he can chase. (And I mean, _anything_.)
2) *Favorite Activity* - Fetching.
3) *Favorite Treat - *hot dogs
4) *Best Trick *- Getting Riley to wake us up in the morning.
5) *My doggie HATES* - Being told 'no' when he wants us to throw a ball for him.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

1) Favorite Toy: His goose!!
2) Favorite Activity: Waking up his daddy in the mornings or the zoomies!
3) Favorite Treat: Hot dogs or bread
4) Best Trick: Finding my boyfriend when I say: "Where's daddy?" or bow
5) My doggie HATES: Getting his ears cleaned for SURE


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

1) Favorite Toy - WOuld have to be her football that comes apart with a rattle in side or her rope or jsut a random stick right now, but probley the football right now. 
2) Favorite Activity - Walking in the woods for sure and swimming.
3) Favorite Treat - Anything we don't give her treats much I just don't remember but if you give her anythign even if it is normal food she loves it. lol
4) Best Trick - The trick she can do the best is shake (not the shake with a paw), when she is wet and you tell her to shake she does it on cammand I taought her to do that trick so i am able to move before she does it and she ALWAYS does it.
5) My doggie HATES - Other dogs. Shes scared of them do to attacks. However if she gets to know then she's ok.


----------

